# North and South Carolina Haunts?



## box1031 (Sep 17, 2011)

I like The Boneyard in Wellford (Spartanburg) SC right off of I-85.Wompus Woods is a ripoff.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey box1031

thanks for the reply.
what do you like about the boneyard.

I like in your face scary and places with total darkness, where you dont know whats going to happen next.
some people complain about touching, but i think that adds to the unknown and scaryness.


----------



## box1031 (Sep 17, 2011)

This is your place then. Its all in your face here. They have a snakeman room that is low and creepy with snakes on all sides and the snakeman. They have Michael Meyers, Witches , Cemetary, Butchershop, Suspended Bridge, Dark mazes. Go to the webpage boneyardsc.com or something like that.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks box1031 we will have to try them out!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Take a drive up I-85 to Achdale (sp?) just south of Greensboro to Spookywoods! Rated in the top 10 haunted attractions in the USA. Can't get better then that I'd say. Hmmm?


----------

